#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2008-08-18
<martijn81> why is the backport version of KTorrent in gutsy 2.2.5 while 2.2.7 is the newwest?
<martijn81> newest
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2008-08-20
<ma10> hi, can I join the team? I just uploaded the new azureus and I plan to contribute to maintain it.
